# Lyons Velodrome DOA



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

I just got this email via the Lyons Chamber of Commerce. Seems like there's some conflicting stories happening. Word from insiders on the town board was that they asked Frank and Doug from Ubikes to come up with a written and detailed plan, along with an economic impact study but it never came. It's no secret, though, that the newly elected old school Mayor of Lyons and some of his cronies on the town board are pretty much down on any 'new' ideas. We can bet that these idiots will shoot down any idea that doesn't have to do with antique stores (the Mayor owns one) or anything that will even slightly change the image of Lyons to represent the population that's been here in the last 10 years. Anyway, here's what I got from Boneshakers, LLC... **************************************************************************
Dear Members of the Chamber,

My partner Frank Banta and I attended a Lyons Town Council meeting in June
and we were informed that our velodrome project will not be a community goal
for at least the next couple of years. We wanted to thank those of you in
the Lyons Chamber of Commerce for meeting with us last winter and listening
to our pitch. We both understand that bringing 50,000 annual visitors to
Bohn Park to use the velodrome would be a big change, and it is not a
decision to be taken lightly. The Lyons Town Council and Parks & Recreation
Departments’ professionalism has made them a pleasure to work with. Once
again, thank you all for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,

Douglas R. Emerson & Frank Banta
Boneshakers, LLC


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

That sucks!  Lyon is the perfert place for it.

Maybe a vintage bike store may help start it up. :idea:


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*I'm not surprised*

OK. I called this a year ago, when I first heard about it. People in Lyons are a lot more interested in real estate values than anything else any more.

I emailed the Ubikes guys when I first heard about this to suggest that when Lyons buries the idea, they look into putting their 'drome at Long Lake Regional park, which is at Highway 93 and 64th Avenue, on the far western edge of Arvada, just a few miles north of Golden. 

Think about it: It is already zoned for intense recreation. There is a Jeffco Football Stadium, Soccer Stadium, Baseball fields, and several HUNDRED acres still open. All have lights. Parking for hundreds of cars. Bathrooms. There is a bike path that runs through. NO NEIGHBORS TO COMPLAIN. 

It is just as easy to get to from Boulder as Lyons would be, and it is MUCH more convenient for the other 1.5 million metro area residents. 

This is the PERFECT location for a Velodrome in the metro area.

The only 'downside' appears to be a resistance to the fact that it is Jefferson County instead of Boulder. Who really cares? Especially if it is in a great location? And being in Jeffco would bring some additional support from the North Jeffco Park District, Arvada and Golden. 

Does anyone have the email for the Ubikes guys? I've lost it.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Brilliant*

That is an excellent idea. Although, it seemed the UBikes proposal and cost estimates were, um, optimistic. Jefferson County does seem to be more amenable to big recreation-type projects (e.g., Apex Center).


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

this sucks...for all the cyclists in the area you'd think one of these would get built somewhere!


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Apex=Long Lake*



PDex said:


> That is an excellent idea. Although, it seemed the UBikes proposal and cost estimates were, um, optimistic. Jefferson County does seem to be more amenable to big recreation-type projects (e.g., Apex Center).


Funny you should mention Apex. Long Lake Regional Park is managed by the same people who manage Apex. 

Arvada owns the land and the North Jeffco Parks and Rec district manages the facility. North Jeffco is a taxpayer funded rec district.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ain't going to happen, because Noth Jeffco has no money. They are having to cut services and close facilities because all the old people keep voting down a mill levy increase. so far they have permanently closed teh outdoor pool, and are talking about having to close the seniors center. Any money would have to come from outside funding.


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> OK. I called this a year ago, when I first heard about it. People in Lyons are a lot more interested in real estate values than anything else any more.


That's pretty funny. In actuality, the track got shot down by the folks in Lyons that will die here and have no real interest in their property values. They are more concerned with keeping Lyons a quarry town where you square dance for fun and play softball in the park. The voting majority drives big trucks and doesn't want bikes on Apple Valley or Old South. Why bring more road bikes here when they don't want the ones they've got? The letters to the editor in the paper over the last year have been both ignorant and entertaining.

The folks that are mostly interested in their property values seem to consist mostly of overflow from Boulder. They see this more as the town where their house is and don't have an interest in local politics or the community. It's been a big struggle in Lyons that's been brewing for quite some time. Old Lyons vs. New Lyons so to speak. Unfortunately, the track idea was born of a New Lyons govt and got disrupted by a pivotal vote this spring. The Old Gaurd got enough of it's folks motivated to rise up and defeat all the free thinkers and canditates with progressive ideas that actually planned for the future.

The town gets most of its money from new home construction, but is facing buildout within another couple of years. The town government and operations will be in dire need of a new source of funding by then. The track could've been a potentially sweet economic boon for a struggling small town. A velodrome would've certainly put Lyons on the map moreso than it is now, but there are a lot of people here that would prefer to keep Lyons off the map. 

Anyway, I could go on, but that's probably more than anyone wanted to know


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Funding must be private*



Sledgehammer03 said:


> Ain't going to happen, because Noth Jeffco has no money. They are having to cut services and close facilities because all the old people keep voting down a mill levy increase. so far they have permanently closed teh outdoor pool, and are talking about having to close the seniors center. Any money would have to come from outside funding.


It is pretty unlikely ANY governmental entity in Colorado (outside of Aspen or Vail) would have enough cash to fund a velodrome. If one is built, it will be through donations and corporate sponsorship. 

The big advantage to Long Lake is that the infrastructure is already there. Power, parking, bathrooms, access, etc. The financial hit of actually building the velodrome would have to come from outside the district, but they are already maintaining the infrastructure. I invite everyone to stop by the park and look at what is already there, then imagine a velodrome bermed into the east side of the big hill (for wind protection).


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Great Idea!*



honkinunit said:


> It is pretty unlikely ANY governmental entity in Colorado (outside of Aspen or Vail) would have enough cash to fund a velodrome. If one is built, it will be through donations and corporate sponsorship.
> 
> The big advantage to Long Lake is that the infrastructure is already there. Power, parking, bathrooms, access, etc. The financial hit of actually building the velodrome would have to come from outside the district, but they are already maintaining the infrastructure. I invite everyone to stop by the park and look at what is already there, then imagine a velodrome bermed into the east side of the big hill (for wind protection).


...assuming the funding can be had. I drive by that location every day. That would pull use from Denver, Boulder, Lakewood, Arvada, ...


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

On the Plus side, Arvada is pretty amenable and open minded. They provided land across 64th for an off-leash park and a frisbee golf park. If they can see any kind of sales tax revenue, then they will not fight it.


----------

